

Tell Them No, Just Never Use that Word - digitalInteract
http://johnnance01.wordpress.com/2010/06/21/tell-them-no/

======
frossie
_From the time we are little kids, we live in a world of no. No dessert until
you finish your vegetables. No, you didn’t clean your room. There’s a lot of
big frustration around such a little word._

Ironically, a lot of current parenting advice is to deal with children exactly
how the OP proceeds to suggest one should deal with clients: Phrase the
request in positive terms - as in "Yes, you can have dessert once you have
finished your food" and "Yes, you can definitely go out and play once you have
cleaned up your room - shall we figure out how to do this quickly?".

